# What is wrong?



## CaliDave (Apr 24, 2006)

Anytime I post, I can no longer add spaces or use the bold, italics or underline .. everything turns into a run on sentence.   I'm using the latest version of Firefox ?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Try exiting Firefox and reloading it.  I'm using FF 1.5.0.2 here with no problem.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 24, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Try exiting Firefox and reloading it.  I'm using FF 1.5.0.2 here with no problem.


I tried exiting and bringing up the browser again.. 

That didn't work

Then I cleared my cache & cookies and logged back into Tug, it seems to be working

Thanks


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 25, 2006)

You need to set your "options" under "Tools" ~~ Click on "Privacy" & set your options ~~ "Cache" ~~ "Cookies" "History" are all there to clear on exitin Firfox ~~


----------

